# How I got Lynxx, Luna, Midnight



## LLM (Dec 24, 2010)

My mother and I rescued Lynxx. Someone put him in a plastic bag and left him on the hottest day of June 2001. He was 8 weeks old then. My mother would never let me have a cat, but she fell in love with Lynxx right away and said we were keeping him. We all fell in love with him right away. At the vet they neutered him, treated him for ear mites, he had an eye and an intestinal infection which we got cleared him. He was so tiny then 2lbs 3oz. When he grew up, and was healthy he was always 15lbs-17lbs. While he was alive he lived like a king, and ruled the house 

My mother and I rescued Luna last August. We watched someone throw her from a pick up truck 2 cars ahead of us. We stopped. I ran to her. Luckily she was in some type of a carrier, and that took the hit mostly. She appeared to be ok. She was screaming but she was scared. This was at night on a Saturday. Our vet was closed. A neighbor gave told us about her vet that was open on Sunday morning. So we called the next morning they agreed to see her as an emergency. The night before we gave her a bath in Dawn to get the fleas off of her. She was covered with millions of fleas. I never saw anything like that. At the vet they made sure nothing was broken. No internal damage. Just some minor bruising. She was given a pill to kill the fleas for 2 days. We then put Frontline on her. She was 12 weeks old then, she's 7 months old now. 

Midnight we got for Luna. She kept bothering Lynxx, and we were told if we got another kitten they'd play together and leave Lynxx alone. A friend of my mother's found Midnight crying outside her house. She knew we were looking for a kitten and she gave him to us. We originally thought he was about 6 weeks old. She found Midnight's original owners and they told her his birth date. We actually got him when he was 3 weeks old. He fit in the palms of our hands. Now he's 4 months old and huge! 

Midnight and Luna are finally playing together now, but we had to wait for him to grow a bit, because she was so much bigger than him. We were afraid he'd get hurt.


----------

